# Doctor Who



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

There's something amiss with the New Years special. I went to the OnePass and showed upcoming episodes. S12E01 is listed for 7p CST (with a re-airing at midnight), but it's not selected to record. I then went to the ToDo list and selected view all to see why the episode wasn't recording and it doesn't appear at all. I'll manually tell TiVo to record it, but it's an oddity other fans might want to check.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's not a special; it's the first episode of the new season (the second airs the following Sunday). Both are scheduled to record on mine...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Your OnePass should also be picking up two new holiday specials for Thursday, December 26 (tomorrow). "The Macra Terror" and "The Lost Episode".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> Your OnePass should also be picking up two new holiday specials for Thursday, December 26 (tomorrow). "The Macra Terror" and "The Lost Episode".


...although those are not new...they are "recovered" classic episodes (using animation to replace missing video), which have both previously been seen.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Your OnePass should also be picking up two new holiday specials for Thursday, December 26 (tomorrow). "The Macra Terror" and "The Lost Episode".





Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...although those are not new...they are "recovered" classic episodes (using animation to replace missing video), which have both previously been seen.


Yeah, I saw those. Looking forward to them. Based on the descriptions, I have no idea if I ever saw the classics.

FWIW, BBCA is re-airing S10E1-12 starting Mon Dec30, 1pmMST. My 1P is picking up the premiere of S12E1 Wed Jan01, 9pmMST and S12E2 Sun Jan05, 9pm MST. Seeing at it's a two-parter , I'll watch 'em both Sunday night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

justen_m said:


> Yeah, I saw those. Looking forward to them. Based on the descriptions, I have no idea if I ever saw the classics.


I believe The Macra Terror has only been on disc. The Lost Episode is Shada, the Tom Baker serial written by Douglas Adams (whose production was interrupted by a strike). That one's been around for a while now, and has been on both disc and TV.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Of all the old seasons I'm just recording season one because this is the first time I remember BBCA having it's re-broadcast rights. Before to see season one you had to stream it from somewhere.


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

The only upcoming episodes automagically set to record are the two on December 26th. Neither the Jan 1st nor the Jan 5th second part are checked. I tried deleting the OP, rebooting, and re-adding the OP with no change in the result. I've manually set S12E01 and S12E02 to record, but I'm concerned about why this glitched and if I'll continue to have problems with DW.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Both of the new ones are still scheduled for me (I already canceled today's rebuilt classics)...


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I think they've stitched together whatever was broken. When this thread opened, S12 was not being picked up on any of my (multiple) existing OnePasses. Everything before, and after was flagged to be recorded (including the lost episodes), but not the S12 episodes themselves.

Looking at it today, it's all fixed. So I suspect as often happens these days, S12 got added as a unique series id, and a human fixed it. Which means that anyone that created a new OnePass for S12, who didn't have an existing OnePass, might now be broken.

Business as usual, everyone check their ToDo Lists... daily...


----------

